# My new mousey = (



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

I checked on my naked boys this morning off Ruth and Pinkie seemed really cold and not moving much, but Brain was lovely and warm and running around their tubes :? But as I have moved recently we have a study and I made that into the mouse room so it is not like it is cold or anything as it is indoors. Could something be wrong with him, I put a heat pack by their tub before I came to college to get Pinkie a little warmer. Hope he will be alright when I get back home from college *crosses Fingers*


----------

